# Parlantes para caja de 3 vias



## José_albert (May 28, 2010)

Hola, hace algún tiempo estoy diseñando un sistema triamplificado con amplificadores discretos y crossover activo, mis objetivos son obtener la reproducción mas fidedigna de la música. Para eso desarrollé un circuito ampliador de baja potencia pero muy baja distorsión que me llevo mucho tiempo y esfuerzo y ahora estoy terminando un crossover activo con AOs discretos basados en la etapa de baja señal del mencionado ampli...

Lo que debo hacer es elegir los parlantes para mi caja, pero no tengo idea!!!! Me pase demasiado tiempo con los circuitos...

Conozco las ecuaciones de diseño y se que quiero una caja tipo columna de 1 metro de alto mas o menos bass-reflex.. Pero para comenzar a calcular necesito tener ya seleccionados mis parlantes...  

Estaba pensando en algo así:

tweeter de domo 1''
medium de 5''
woofer de 6''

Cualquier aporte es bienvenido!!!  Gracias!!!


----------



## ehbressan (May 29, 2010)

Hola Jose, al igual que vos, estoy armando mi sistema amplificado en activo, pero de 4 vias. Por que 4 vias ? Simplificando: Cada parlante debe de reproducir una decada (3,2 octavas) para trabajar en su zona de respuesta lineal (en general), conta cuantas decadas hay entre 20 Hz. y 20 KHz y..... voilà !!!, Mis cajas (quizàs, seguramente) tendran tweeter de 1", medios entre 5"-6", woofer 10"-12" y sub de 15"-18". Para los graves no hay como la superficie (o la cant. de aire que mueven), si bien hoy con electronica, se puede mejorar la respuesta en graves de pequeños parlantes, solo se puede eso, mejorar....(no reemplazar). Hay quienes dicen que cada parlante debe guardar cierta relacion en tamaño con el instrumento que reproducen, un contrabajo con una caja chiquitita, no puede emitir sonidos graves, no? Por el lado del tipo de caja, me parece que para nosotros, diyieros o aficionados/hobbystas una caja sellada es mas sencilla de diseñar/construir que una abierta, de cualquier tipo (para obtener similar calidad de respuesta) y por el lado del tamaño, creo que hasta no tener los parlantes y sus parametros TS (y ademas el tipo de caja a usar) es prematuro por lo menos, hablar de esto. Te recomiendo buscar info aqui en el buscador (ezavalla tiene muy buenos tutoriales escritos) y tambien algunos sitios para buscar info sobre el tema :
www.speakerbuilding.com
www.diyaudio.com
www.t-linespeakers.org
www.quarter-wave.com
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/01_eduintro.html
http://sound.westhost.com/articles.htm
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/

Y seguro me olvido algunos otros, pero aqui tenes un pantallazo de lo que hay que saber (desde lo basico) hasta lo muy complejo.
Bueno, como tenemos proyectos comunes, seguimos en contacto, y conta conmigo con lo poquito que conozco, si te puedo ayudar.
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 29, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo mencionado por ehbressan. 


José_albert dijo:


> Lo que debo hacer es elegir los parlantes para mi caja, pero no tengo idea!


Por ahora se me ocurre que puedes empezar de dos maneras. Definiendo cuales son los cortes de frecuencia que quieres hacer, y luego buscar un altavoz que sostenga las características deseadas, de acuerdo a tus requerimientos (o cortes de frecuencia). 

La otra, y mas fácil (desde mi punto de vista), es seleccionar (no comprar) los altavoces, si tiene los parámetros T/S, simular su respuesta en frecuencia con algún programa de predicción. Y así por lo menos vas teniendo idea de que volumen va teniendo la caja acústica, y desde luego sus cortes de frecuencia.  

... me parece interesante ese proyecto de 4 vías de  ehbressan, supongo que seria en activo ¿no?. 

Por lo demás, amigo Jose, te recomiendo unas vueltas por el foro de Sistemas de Audio: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f8/


----------



## ehbressan (May 29, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo mencionado por ehbressan.
> 
> Por ahora se me ocurre que puedes empezar de dos maneras. Definiendo cuales son los cortes de frecuencia que quieres hacer, y luego buscar un altavoz que sostenga las características deseadas, de acuerdo a tus requerimientos (o cortes de frecuencia).
> 
> ...



 Si Yoangel, va a ser en activo, no me gustan los filtros pasivos. Entiendo que bien diseñados y construidos han sido lo que la gran mayoria hemos escuchado durante años, pero hoy dia entiendo por que escuchaba ciertas cosas, bajo ciertas condiciones en baffles armados por mi y otros comprados (Audinac, Sansui, Technics y Kenwood), que hoy que conozco del tema algo mas que hace 30 años, se los atribuyo directamente a los filtros pasivos.
Las cajas, ademas de lo dicho mas arriba, seran selladas para sub, woofer y medio, con una tecnica de construccion que se me ocurrio en forma original (aunque despues, investigando si a alguien ya se le habia ocurrido, encontre a muy poquitos, locos ellos, que la habian hecho con dicha tecnica). La estetica, seguramente, sera algo parecida a las cajas "Rushmore" de Nelson Pass, y la filosofia de todo el sistema tiene mucho que ver con la influencia que me a afectado la lectura y comprension de los articulos y modo de ver el audio de Rod Elliott y John Lenard Burnett.
Gracias por tu interes.
Sds.


----------



## Daniel (May 31, 2010)

Hola ehbressan, te hago una pregunta? como es la coneccion para que a un sistema multiamplificado se le pueda agregar un subwoofer, conozco de 2 o 3 vias pero de 3 vias mas sub nunca escuche, te lo comento porque yo tambien tengo ganas de armarme un sistema de esos, hace mucho tiempo que vengo leyendo e informandome, hace un tiempo pregunte en este foro de lo mismo que te pregunto ahora a vos, era a otro compañero del foro que publico que queria hacer lo mismo pero nadie me supo responder o yo no entendi, por eso quisiera que si podes me cuentes como es la coneccion de un sub en un sistema multiamplificado de 3 vias o si existe un divisor activo de 4 vias o sea con salida para subwoofer, desde ya te agradezco tu respuesta
Saludos
Daniel


----------



## José_albert (May 31, 2010)

Hola! tengo una bronca porque acabo de responder y todo lo que escribí parece haberse ido a la nada!!! jajaja asi que voy a tener mas cuidado!!

Primero, estoy muy contento y agradecido por haber obtenido respuesta tan rapido!!

Me parece muy interesante lo mensionado por ehbressan de asignar una decada a cada parlante, me parece muy razonable y cierto!! en mi diseño no tengo pensado poner parlantes de 12 o 15 pulgadas porque es para una sala de estar y debe mantener cierta estetica y no ser aparatoso, ademas el agregado de una via mas aumentaria el costo de mi sistema (un driver mas, un amplificador mas (por canal), etc... que vale mucho dinero, cosa que un estudiante universitario no dispone demasiado!!! jajaja

Una opcion es sacar los sub-bajos en mono, osea, mezclar las señales en el previo y amplificarlas y emitirlas por un unico subwoofer... esto es posible ya que para frecuancias menores a los 200Hz el oido no puede detectar el cambio de fase entre ambos oidos y asignarles una direccion!! que pensas acerca de esto? es muy usado en home.. no conosco desventaja aun a esta practica!


Por el momento he hecho unos calculos para el woofer de GB-Audio (MB-6P) (http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/MB-6P.html).. que para una caja de 35 litros(BassRef) me dio una frecuencia de corte(-3dB) de un poco menos de 40Hz segun los datos de la pagina...  Les parece esto razonable???

Un saludo grande!





Me olvidaba!! queria publicar esta idea que tuve y queria escucar opiñones...

Se me ocurrio aplicar un sistema de crossover hybrido...

Una de las grandes ventajas de la multiamplificacion es la reduccion de la distorcion armonica total del sistema. El mecanismo que permite esta reduccion es que en un amplificador tradicional los armonicos generados para bajas y medias frecuencias caen en el rando de las altas frecuencias que el tweter facilmente puede reproducir. En multiamplificacion, el ancho de banda de potencia de señal que llega a cada amplificador es reducido a el rango que yo quiero emitir dejando los armonicos producidos fuera de esta banda (en parte) sobretodo los de orden superior que son los mas desagradables... pese a esto el transductor tiene capacidad de emitir armonicos que quedan cerca del limite superior de nuestro filtro activo....

lo que propongo es distribuir el orden del filtro entre el filtro activo y un filtro pasivo a la salida del ampli (sobretodo en el canal de medios)...

Quiero opiñones!!!! jajajajaj 

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (May 31, 2010)

Hola Daniel y José, no es muy comun encontrar gente interesada en construir en activo, ya que es un poco mas dificil y un poco mas caro (digo poco por que me parece que un muy buen filtro pasivo es dificil y caro de construir y en definitiva, no vamos a obtener lo mismo), ademas es poco conocido y hay mucho prejuicio. De hecho, hace varios años, cualquier amplificador dentro de una caja acustica me parecia una aberracion, malo, KK, etc. creo que si hubiera visto (y escuchado) las "Rushmore de Nelson Pass, hubiera cambiado de opinion en el acto 
El tema del sub es como explica Jose, se toman las dos señales de graves y se cortan a lo que uno desee, obteniendo una señal mono. Yo no le veo demasiada atraccion por lo sig.:

1) Si estoy construyendo en activo, quiero la maxima calidad a mi alcance.

2) Si hago esto, solo me ahorro un ampli mono, un Crossover mono y un parlante/caja.

3) Me pierdo de disfrutar algunos bajos en estereo (que aunque muchos aseguran no hay, no es asi. Ej. "quien te necesita" del Album "News of the World" de Queen)

4) esta disposicion (mono) es lo que se usa en Home Theater, pero no lo tengan en cuenta, ya que no son sistemas para escuchar musica, ni Alta Fidelidad (si no, para ver peliculas), por mas que lo digan las propagandas o los vendedores.

La manera de hacerlo es con un filtro activo de 4 vias, 8 amplis monos (o 4 estereos) y dos cajas, o cuatro, si quieren separar los subs. 
Me alegro Jose tu trabajo con el GB, los otros dias estuve charlando con el y quedamos que voy a pasar por su fabrica para seguir charlando (por ahi compro, vamos a ver, bahh mas que ver, escuchar).
Bueno, podemos unir esfuerzos, para mejorar y abaratar.
Sds.


----------



## José_albert (May 31, 2010)

Interesante! yo me basaba en una incapacidad fisiologica de no poder distinguir de donde viene los bajos demasiado profundos, pero esta bien amplificarlos en estereo, si la musica nos la dan en estereo de 2Hz a 20KHz porque desaprovechar esto??!!!!

Una pregunta, que tipo de crossover usaste? yo pienso usar de 3er orden.. he hacho unos desarroyos con amplicadores operacionales pero no consigo de buena calidad, hasta que no pueda hacerme traer unos buenos de el extrangero voy a optar por construirlos discretos con transistores... 

Tengo un diseño con respuesta en fase constante usando filtros "pasa todo" para compenzar, pero el numero de AOs necesarios es demasiado alto y tengo miedo que reduzca mucho la calidad del sonido.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (May 31, 2010)

José_albert dijo:


> Interesante! yo me basaba en una incapacidad fisiologica de no poder distinguir de donde viene los bajos demasiado profundos, pero esta bien amplificarlos en estereo, si la musica nos la dan en estereo de 2Hz a 20KHz porque desaprovechar esto??!!!!
> 
> Una pregunta, que tipo de crossover usaste? yo pienso usar de 3er orden.. he hacho unos desarroyos con amplicadores operacionales pero no consigo de buena calidad, hasta que no pueda hacerme traer unos buenos de el extrangero voy a optar por construirlos discretos con transistores...
> 
> ...



El mio sera Linkwitz-Riley 24 dB/octava, fase coherente. Es el P09 de Rod Elliot

http://sound.westhost.com/project09.htm

Ya tengo las PCB´s y me falta comprar los componentes. Voy a usar el OPA2134, lo voy a traer de Mouser o Digikey. Por ahi compro 100 y los que me sobren, los pongo a la venta.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

José_albert dijo:
			
		

> Se me ocurrio aplicar un sistema de crossover hybrido...
> ....
> *lo que propongo es distribuir el orden del filtro entre el filtro activo y un filtro pasivo a la salida del ampli (sobretodo en el canal de medios)...*



Si querés opiniones...hacer eso es una BARBARIDAD, en particular si lo que estás buscando es HiFi.
*Yo he hecho algo parecido* a lo que proponés, pero no uso un filtro pasivo para los medios, sino que contorneo la curva de respuesta en frecuencia del baffle completo para que se comporte como un pasa-altos de Butteworth de segundo orden y luego con un pasa-altos de Butterworth eléctrico completo un filtrado Linkwitz-Riley de cuarto orden. Claro que esto no es invento mío, sino una adaptación del trabajo en 1978 del gran Sigfried Linkwitz.
Por otra parte, los efectos del filtrado "HiFi" (Linkwitz-Riley) son acústicos, no eléctricos, así que hacer lo que vos proponés va a terminar en una respuesta completamente impredecible.
Leé acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/ y analizá los links que hay en ese tema.



			
				José_albert dijo:
			
		

> Interesante! yo me basaba en una incapacidad fisiologica de no poder distinguir de donde viene los bajos demasiado profundos, pero esta bien amplificarlos en estereo, si la musica nos la dan en estereo de 2Hz a 20KHz porque desaprovechar esto??!!!!



La incapacidad no es fisiológica, sino de grabación. Hay MUY POCO contenido estéreo por debajo de lo 100Hz y eso, en cierta medida, justifica usar un solo subwoofer. La justificación real viene de la época de los discos de vinilo, donde esta configuración monoaural del subwoofer te permitía eliminar el rumble de los discos - ya que esta señal aparece en oposición de fase entre ambos canales y haciendo esto se cancela - y no gastar elongación de los parlantes para reproducir NADA.
En la actualidad el rumble *casi *no existe, y si querés, podés poner dos subwoofers, pero no creas que vas a ganar mucho haciendo esto y vas a gastar más en diseño, desarrollo y mantenimiento.



			
				José_albert dijo:
			
		

> he hacho unos desarroyos con amplicadores operacionales pero no consigo de buena calidad, hasta que no pueda hacerme traer unos buenos de el extrangero voy a optar por construirlos discretos con transistores...



Interesante... vos suponés que vas a conseguir un mejor diseño y "sonido" usando transistores discretos. Eso es un mito urbano. Lo unico que te garantizo que va a suceder es que vas a gastar al menos 4 o 5 veces mas que usando los TL072 y no vas a conseguir nada que no sea mas ruido y distorsión.



			
				ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Ya tengo las PCB´s y me falta comprar los componentes. Voy a usar el OPA2134, lo voy a traer de Mouser o Digikey. Por ahi compro 100 y los que me sobren, los pongo a la venta.



Antes de hacer ese gasto, poné zócalos y probá usando amplificadores JFET convencionales y baratos (tipo TL072). Con la ganancia que tienen esos amplificadores en los filtros (0dB) no vas a encontrar NINGUNA diferencia entre uno y otro. Te lo digo por experiencia...por que ya lo hice. Vale mas concentrarse en eliminar correctamente los lazos de masa y zumbidos que gastar en esos A.O....que dicho sea de paso, son verdaderamente *FABULOSOS*, pero no para esta aplicación.


----------



## ehbressan (May 31, 2010)

Antes de hacer ese gasto, poné zócalos y probá usando amplificadores JFET convencionales y baratos (tipo TL072). Con la ganancia que tienen esos amplificadores en los filtros (0dB) no vas a encontrar NINGUNA diferencia entre uno y otro. Te lo digo por experiencia...por que ya lo hice. Vale mas concentrarse en eliminar correctamente los lazos de masa y zumbidos que gastar en esos A.O....que dicho sea de paso, son verdaderamente *FABULOSOS*, pero no para esta aplicación.[/QUOTE]

Gracias por el consejo, Rod dice lo mismo, el TL anda bien, incluso otro barato mide mejor, el NE5532, no?
Tengo desconfianza de que con zocalo oscilen, puede ser?
Donde si o si voy a poner OPA´s es en el pre de phono.
Que opinas ?
Sds.

PD: En valvulas vs. transistores te puse el Headphone amp con crosstalk.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, Rod dice lo mismo, el TL anda bien, incluso otro barato mide mejor, el NE5532, no? Tengo desconfianza de que con zocalo oscilen, puede ser?



Ninguno de los dos (TL072 y NE5532) oscila con zócalo...asumiendo que están correctamente desacoplados. Pero usá el TL, por que el otro es mas susceptible a pillar ruidos tipo radio y esas cosas. El TL es a prueba de balas y en esta aplicación anda perfecto....y te repito, no vas a escuchar diferencia con el OPA.



ehbressan dijo:


> Donde si o si voy a poner OPA´s es en el pre de phono.
> Que opinas ?



Ahí es una muy buena idea, por que ese ampli tiene ganancia de 1000 según la curva RIAA...y ahí si que hay diferencia. Con esas ganancias, los TL van a hacer mucho HISSSSSS...



ehbressan dijo:


> PD: En valvulas vs. transistores te puse el Headphone amp con crosstalk.



Si, gracias, ya lo ví. Lo había encontrado cuando me dijiste que estaba en ESP y por eso puse el comentario.

Saludos!


----------



## José_albert (May 31, 2010)

La verdad,tengo que reconocer que aqui en el foro hay mucha gente con muchos mas conocimientos y experiencia que yo, me parece fabuloso que esten dispuestos a ayudar a un principiante...

Muchisimas gracias!


----------

